# Die neue Motivationskurve der PC Games finde ich....



## Administrator (22. März 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2006)

konkretisier:
ich kauf mir ne pc zeitschrift, weil ichs interressant finde, gute testBERICHTE zu lesen - "alles auf einen blick" kram brauch ich nicht, ein guter text, in dem dann halt auch erwähnt wird, dass das spiel zum schluss hin nachlässt, ist da deutlich besser.
wie gesagt: ein GUTER text. . .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

Mit der neuen Kurve kann ich insgesamt relativ wenig anfangen. Die Grundidee ist auf keinen Fall schlecht. An hab einer Kurve zu sehen, welche "Höhen" und "Tiefen" einen erwarten. Aber nun ein Spiel in 20 oder noch mehr "Häppchen" zu zerlegen, diese dann jeweils "objektiv" zu bewerten und am Ende eine Wertung aus dem Hut zaubern genau berechnen zu können halte ich für den größten Schrott. Gerade wenn ich mir da die letzten beiden RTS Games mit jeweils 91% anschaue (Empire at War & Schlacht um Mittelerlde 2), dann kann ich da so einiges nicht nachvollziehen. Allerdings wird wohl einiges an Arbeitszeit in etwas investiert, wo ein guter Text doch deutlich mehr bringen würde. Wenn es um Bilder und CO geht, dann würde es sich doch wunderbar anbieten ein Review durch eine gelungene Videopräsentation auf der Heft DVD zu untermauern.


----------



## Burtchen (22. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der neuen Kurve kann ich insgesamt relativ wenig anfangen. Die Grundidee ist auf keinen Fall schlecht. An hab einer Kurve zu sehen, welche "Höhen" und "Tiefen" einen erwarten. Aber nun ein Spiel in 20 oder noch mehr "Häppchen" zu zerlegen, diese dann jeweils "objektiv" zu bewerten und am Ende eine Wertung aus dem Hut zaubern genau berechnen zu können halte ich für den größten Schrott. Gerade wenn ich mir da die letzten beiden RTS Games mit jeweils 91% anschaue (Empire at War & Schlacht um Mittelerlde 2), dann kann ich da so einiges nicht nachvollziehen. Allerdings wird wohl einiges an Arbeitszeit in etwas investiert, wo ein guter Text doch deutlich mehr bringen würde. Wenn es um Bilder und CO geht, dann würde es sich doch wunderbar anbieten ein Review durch eine gelungene Videopräsentation auf der Heft DVD zu untermauern.



Ich sehe das Problem grundsätzlicher.

Beispiel *Max Payne 2*: für mich ist das Ende des zweiten Teils, also die ganzen Teamgefechte im "Condemned Building", wo man Max beschützen muss und sie während dessen ihre Geschichte weiter verarbeiten, mit das Motivierendste, was ich jemals am Rechner gesehen habe. Ich hatte da selber fast Angst, so sehr wie mich das reingezogen hat.

Andere Leute dagegen finden diesen Teil nervig und loben den dritten Teil (Rückkehr zum Restaurant, Vinnies Garage), welche ich nett, aber bei Weitem nicht so fesselnd finde. Hm... wer hat jetzt recht?

Die Motivationskurve erhebt ja irgendwo Anspruch auf Objektivität, die in diesem Sinne aber nie gegeben sein kann. Vom grundsätzlichen Ansatz her, die Motivation als Ergebnis der verstrichenen Zeit darzustellen, ist sie okay, nur sollte man vielleicht Alternativen oder meinen immer eingeforderten "von bis"-Bereich   einführen.

Und bei kleineren Tests würde ich lieber den Wertungskasten quer nehmen, weil man von diesem 6x4cm-Teil wirklich nichts augenfreundlich erkennen kann.

Sonst aber eine auf den ersten Blick nicht so furchtbar eingängige Variante wie bei GS und PCPP, aber im Prinzip okay.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

Burtchen am 22.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das Problem grundsätzlicher.
> […]
> Andere Leute dagegen finden diesen Teil nervig und loben den dritten Teil (Rückkehr zum Restaurant, Vinnies Garage), welche ich nett, aber bei Weitem nicht so fesselnd finde. Hm... wer hat jetzt recht?
> 
> Die Motivationskurve erhebt ja irgendwo Anspruch auf Objektivität, die in diesem Sinne aber nie gegeben sein kann.


Hatte eigentlich nicht vor etwas anderes zu sagen. Aber ist vielleicht nicht so ganz abgekommen. 
Nur noch viel Schlimmer wird es, wenn diese so geschmacksabhängigen Punkte jeweils die Wertung ergeben. Ich kann beispielsweise in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, wie die etwa 10 Stunden Kampagne bei SuM fast durchgehend mit 8 (gut) oder mehr bewertet werden kann. Wo läge da ein WarCraft oder StarCraft? Bei 25?


----------



## Burtchen (23. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 22.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, ich hatte dich eigentlich schon ganz gut verstanden, aber den "objektiv"-Aspekt, auf den es mir ankam, halt überaus deutlich rausgekehrt, weil das für mich am zentralsten und Max Payne 2 mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist. 

Neben meiner wirtschaftlich unpraktikablen Range-Idee sind mir aber noch keine schönen nicht hyperkomplexen Lösungen des Problems eingefallen


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 22.03.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> "alles auf einen blick" kram brauch ich nicht


dito


			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nun ein Spiel in 20 oder noch mehr "Häppchen" zu zerlegen, diese dann jeweils "objektiv" zu bewerten und am Ende eine Wertung aus dem genau berechnen zu können halte ich für den größten Schrott.


objektiv interpretiere ich immer als "soll möglichst dem durchschnittlichen Spieler gefallen"
Also ich habe nichts gegen die Behauptung die Wertung wäre objektiv, jedoch die Kurve finde ich sinnlos. siehe oben

Die Technikstufenabwertung finde ich aber grotesk.
Wäre Starcraft heute erst erschienen, bekäme es von mir 92%. (bei 100 für meinen Lieblingstitel) Das ist zwar unterstes grafisches  Niveau, aber kann nie wieder abgewertet werden?!?!?
Ok bei euch würde es bestimmt keine so hohe Wertung mehr erzielen, aber das System missfällt mir.
Bekommt jetzt ein Toptitel der technisch nur Klasse5 ist eine automatische Abwertung?
z.B. Hätte Half Life 2 mit Half Life1 Grafik (mit den Physikspielereien) trotzdem 96 bekommen?
Wenn ja fände ich es in Ordnung.
Danach könnte das Spiel jedoch nie wieder abgewertet werden? (bzw. 1x wenn HL1 DX1 Grafikniveau sein soll.)
Wenn nein, dann ist die Technikwertung zu grafikorientiert.
Und das Spiel könnte wiederum nie abgewertet werden?
 


> Wenn es um Bilder und CO geht, dann würde es sich doch wunderbar anbieten ein Review durch eine gelungene Videopräsentation auf der Heft DVD zu untermauern.


*auch davon träum*



			
				Burtchen am 22.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Motivationskurve erhebt ja irgendwo Anspruch auf Objektivität, die in diesem Sinne aber nie gegeben sein kann. Vom grundsätzlichen Ansatz her, die Motivation als Ergebnis der verstrichenen Zeit darzustellen, ist sie okay, nur sollte man vielleicht Alternativen oder meinen immer eingeforderten "von bis"-Bereich   einführen.


Meine Kurve würde sowieso ganz anders aussehen.
Da müssten selbst in Toptiteln Minuswerte herhalten......  

Aber den von bis Bereich könnte man quasi erzielen indem man den Testtitel mit allerlei ähnlichen Spielen vergleicht.
Grundwertung ist z.B. 85%.
Jeder der die Story von Hugo gut fand, kann da ruhig noch 3 Pünktchen hinzugeben. Jeder der Morrowind zu linear fand, wird in diesem Spiel noch mehr fadisiert->-5 usw.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

crackajack am 23.03.2006 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Objektiv kann so eine Bewertung nicht sein. Ein Spiel ist kein Gerät, wo man irgendwelche Werte messen kann, welche dann für alle die gleiche Bedeutung haben. Auch interessant, was der Durchschnittsspieler sein soll. Käufer ohne Ansprüche? Käufer, die keine andern Titel kennen? Aber gerade der Durchschnittsspieler, ich würde eher vom Gelegenheitsspieler sprechen, der sich vielleicht 2 oder 3 Spiele (höchstens) im Jahr kauft, will doch gut unterhalten werden. Da kann es doch nicht sein, dass bei einem Schlacht um Mittelerde die Kampagne als nahezu durchweg „gut“ eingestuft wird. Sollen da Vorzeigte RTS Games wie StarCraft oder WarCraft, welche beide eine sehr gut präsentierte Story haben und gleichzeitig über unglaublich abwechselungsreiche & spannende Missionen verfügen, einfach „ignoriert werden“? Beide Spiele haben einige Jahre auf dem Bucke und sehen vielleicht nicht so klasse aus. Aber deswegen ist ein SuM für den Durchschnittsspieler besser? Hat eine „so gute“ Kampagne?


----------



## MoS (23. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 23.03.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Objektiv kann so eine Bewertung nicht sein. Ein Spiel ist kein Gerät, wo man irgendwelche Werte messen kann, welche dann für alle die gleiche Bedeutung haben. Auch interessant, was der Durchschnittsspieler sein soll. Käufer ohne Ansprüche? Käufer, die keine andern Titel kennen? Aber gerade der Durchschnittsspieler, ich würde eher vom Gelegenheitsspieler sprechen, der sich vielleicht 2 oder 3 Spiele (höchstens) im Jahr kauft, will doch gut unterhalten werden. Da kann es doch nicht sein, dass bei einem Schlacht um Mittelerde die Kampagne als nahezu durchweg „gut“ eingestuft wird. Sollen da Vorzeigte RTS Games wie StarCraft oder WarCraft, welche beide eine sehr gut präsentierte Story haben und gleichzeitig über unglaublich abwechselungsreiche & spannende Missionen verfügen, einfach „ignoriert werden“? Beide Spiele haben einige Jahre auf dem Bucke und sehen vielleicht nicht so klasse aus. Aber deswegen ist ein SuM für den Durchschnittsspieler besser? Hat eine „so gute“ Kampagne?


*grummel* Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben 
Es ist auch ständig von "Durchschnittsspieler" die Rede, was aber macht jenen aus? Ich weiß es nicht... Von daher ist es unmöglich ein Spiel objektiv zu bewerten, weil auch immer meine eigene subjektive Meinung (hier die des Testers) mit reinspielt in die Bewertung. Das kann man nicht einfach abschalten und auf den Durchschnitt umwälzen. Von daher halte ich solche Kurven oder auch (mathematisch) genaue Spielspass/Motivationsangaben für Unsinn. Die Gründe wurden hier ja schon ausreichend beschrieben.
Edit: zu deinem Beispiel mit SuM kann ich nicht eingehen, weil ich SuM nie gespielt hab  
Nochwas: was ich früher immer recht hilfreich fand, war die Angabe: "dieses Spiel könnte ihnen gefallen wenn Sie x oder y mochten". Sowas macht imo schon wesentlich mehr Sinn als so eine Motivationskurve oder Spielspaß xx%-Wertung. Zum Bsp. HL2 hat ja eine hohe 90er Wertung bekommen, die ja bedeuten soll, dass es auch Genrefremden Spielern Spaß macht. Ich habs nie gespielt, weil mich solche Spiele nicht interessieren und mir auch keinen Spaß machen. Außer auf Lans zocke ich sowas nicht. Das was diese Bewertung also aussagen soll, trifft für mich überhaupt nicht zu. Deswegen finde ich diese Art Bewertung nutzlos.


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 23.03.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.03.2006 09:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso soll das nicht gehen?
Der "Durchschnittsredakteur" hat etliche Jahre Spielerfahrung und kennt quasi alles Gute und Schlechte. Aus Lesermeinungen kann man dann wenn viele unzufrieden sind auch mal herauslesen, dass man falsch lag.
Zugeben wird das keiner wollen, würde ja Glaubhaftigkeitsverlust bedeuten.  

Aber ich glaube schon das man in gewisser Hinsicht objektiv sein kann/muss.
z.B. Bei mir bekommt MP2 sowie MP1 eine glatte 100, weil es für mich nichts besseres gibt.
Auf meiner objektiven Skala, die den besten Titeln (Zelda OoT, Metroid Prime, Starcraft....) auch eine 100 zugestehen, würde es so ca. 85 sein.
Auf der objektiven Skala von Spielemagazinen spielt dann das Kaufverhalten von den Spielern auch eine Rolle, da man wohl kaum etwas weiterhin empfehlen kann, dass sowieso nicht gekauft wird. (mal abgesehen von SciFi-Action, wo ja Stillstand herrscht) Etwas wird nicht verkauft weil es nicht mehr beworben wird und sein wir doch mal ehrlich, weil der Großteil der Spieler (mich eingeschlossen) auch sehr großen Wert auf Grafik legt.

Sowas wie den Durchschnittspieler kann man sich schon zusammendenken. Einfach die Meinung des Spielers, der das Genre mag und das Szenario mag, versuchen zu treffen.
Nunja da haperts sicherlich an der "absoluten Objektivität".

Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen: Ohne Demo kommt bei mir so gut wie nichts auf die Platte, da könnte die PCG auch mal eine 100 vergeben.
Außerdem lasse ich ja all jene, denen 50€ für ein Spiele nicht zu viel ist, mal Betatesten und ich schlage dann zu wenn ich nach der Demo, dem Test und nicht zu vielen negativen Forenbeiträgen immer noch der Meinung bin, dass das was für mich ist.


> Auch interessant, was der Durchschnittsspieler sein soll. Käufer ohne Ansprüche? Käufer, die keine andern Titel kennen? Aber gerade der Durchschnittsspieler, ich würde eher vom Gelegenheitsspieler sprechen, der sich vielleicht 2 oder 3 Spiele (höchstens) im Jahr kauft, will doch gut unterhalten werden. Da kann es doch nicht sein, dass bei einem Schlacht um Mittelerde die Kampagne als nahezu durchweg „gut“ eingestuft wird.


Imo spielt der Gelegenheitsspieler ein Spiel 10 Stunden und hört dann inmitten der Kampagne wieder auf um sich dem RL zuzuwenden. (aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich da kA davon)

Aber die PCG wird wohl hoffentlich aus diversen Umfragen herauslesen können, was ihre Leserschaft für gut befindet und sich dementsprechend richten.


> Sollen da Vorzeigte RTS Games wie StarCraft oder WarCraft, welche beide eine sehr gut präsentierte Story haben und gleichzeitig über unglaublich abwechselungsreiche & spannende Missionen verfügen, einfach „ignoriert werden“? Beide Spiele haben einige Jahre auf dem Bucke und sehen vielleicht nicht so klasse aus. Aber deswegen ist ein SuM für den Durchschnittsspieler besser? Hat eine „so gute“ Kampagne?


Starcraft sieht imo immer noch absolut zweckmäßig aus und das ist immer noch verdammt gut. Warcraft ist mir egal, da Fantasy bei mir nur bei Rollenspielen interessant ist, daher kann ich zu SuM2 auch nichts sagen. (demo war ja auch nicht auf der aktuellen DVD)
Warum ich denke das alte Spiel nicht mehr empfohlen werden habe ich ja oben schon erläutert.



			
				MoS am 23.03.2006 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Bsp. HL2 hat ja eine hohe 90er Wertung bekommen, die ja bedeuten soll, dass es auch Genrefremden Spielern Spaß macht.


  
Wo steht das ?


			
				PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> > 90%
> Die uneingeschränkte Empfehlung der Redaktion: Nur Referenz-Spiele, die *in ihrem Genre neue Maßstäbe* setzen, werden mit einem „90er“ gewürdigt. Vorausgesetzt werden: erstklassige Grafik, präzise und komfortable Steuerung, sehr guter Sound, durchdachtes Spieldesign, glaubwürdige Atmosphäre. *Dieses brillante Spiel müssen Sie einfach haben!*


Das man als "Genre-Hasser" zugreifen muss, ist da ja nicht beinhaltet?


----------



## MoS (23. März 2006)

crackajack am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die PCG wird wohl hoffentlich aus diversen Umfragen herauslesen können, was ihre Leserschaft für gut befindet und sich dementsprechend richten.


Das wäre dann aber alles andere als objektiv 



			
				crackajack am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 23.03.2006 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Ich bin ja kein "Genre-Hasser" *g* Wie oben geschrieben spiele ich durchaus auch Shooter. Nur gibt es eben andere Genres, die ich lieber mag. Das kursive interpretiere _ich_ schon so, dass das Spiel auch was für solche Leute wie mich ist. Mit dieser Interpretation mag ich aber durchaus falsch liegen.


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

MoS am 23.03.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sag doch: objektiv heißt bei mir in diesem Fall die subjektive Meinung der Mehrheit -> Durchschnitt.


----------



## Goddess (23. März 2006)

Ich finde, dass diese relativ grossen "Motivations-Kurven" erstens eine Platz Verschwendung sind, zweitens in vielen Fällen auch "Spoiler" darin vor kommen, und drittens spiegeln sie nur die "subjektive" Meinung der Tester wieder. Eine "Motivations-Kurve" muss weder umfangreich sein, noch muss sie Informationen enthalten, was, wann, wo, in einem Spiel zu welcher Stunde passiert das ein "hoch" oder ein "tief" darstellt. Da würde mir eine kleine Übersicht der Spielstunden die Ihr investiert habt genügen, in der nur die "tiefs" erwähnt werden. Die "hochs" bedeuten in vielen Fällen nämlich wieder "Spoiler". Für so etwas braucht es dann keine "riesigen" Kurven, sondern nur einen extra "Meinungs-Kasten".


----------



## MoS (23. März 2006)

crackajack am 23.03.2006 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 23.03.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will aber möglichst objektive (=frei von subjektiven Einflüssen/Anpassungen) Artikel über Spiele und nicht eine "dem-Großteil-der-Leserschaft-auf-den-Leib-geschnittene-Version"


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2006)

MoS am 23.03.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will aber möglichst objektive (=frei von subjektiven Einflüssen/Anpassungen) Artikel über Spiele und nicht eine "dem-Großteil-der-Leserschaft-auf-den-Leib-geschnittene-Version"



Sehe ich auch so. Es sollte ja immer allein die Qualität eines Spiels bewertet werden und nicht, ob es irgendeiner Zielgruppe gefällt.


----------



## crackajack (24. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 23.03.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 23.03.2006 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merkt ihr eigentlich, dass eure Vorstellung relativ realitätsfremd ist?

Was soll den die objektive Qualität eines Spieles sein?
-Wenn Einstein, Stephen Hawking oder irgendein Nobelpreisträger die physikalischen Berechnungen toll findet?
-Wenn Shadow_Man oder MoS jubelt, aber alle anderen es zum Kotzen finden?
-Wenn nur z.B. der Herr Gooding es gut findet, aber jeder Lesertest der nachhergehend hier reingeklopft wird, es für indiskutabel schlecht findet?
.....

Möglichst frei von subjektivem Empfinden?


> Objektivität bezeichnet die Übereinstimmung mit der Sache oder dem Ereignis ohne eine Wertung oder subjektive Verzerrung


Absolute Objektivität in einer Beschreibung für Spiele gibt es nicht. Objektive Wertung schon gar nicht. (objektiv und Wertung widerspricht sich doch  )
z.B.:
objektiv:
Der Ball ist _rot_. (Vorrausgesetzt das er wirklich rot ist und man nicht vollkommen Nonsens redet.  )
subjektiv:
Der Ball ist _schön_.
Nur was ist schön?
die Farbe?
Findet jeder rot schön?
die runde Form?
rund   rund    ???
die unrunde Form, weil er nicht anständig aufgeblasen ist?.....usw.

Wie macht man sowas bei einem Spiel?
subjektiv:
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist zu hoch.
Für wen?
Für crackajack?
Oder für Shadow_Man?
Für welchen der beiden Leser soll man nun den Test schreiben?
Wenn crackajack zu der Mehrheit gehört, die das Spiel wirklich zu schwer findet, muss man doch schreiben, das es zu schwer ist.
Wenn crackajack einer der wenigen ist, die das so empfinden, dann ist das Spiel nicht zu schwer. Pech für crackajack
subjektiv:
Der Spiellänge ist zu kurz.
crackajack meint eine auf 50h aufgeblasene Story, die nur alle 5h weiterentwickelt wird, ist öde.
Shadow_Man meint jedoch, dass 50h das Minimum für ein Spiel des Genres ist, egal ob die Story etwas dürftig voranschreitet.
Die Mehrheit sagt c. oder S. haben Recht.
Edit:
Das Spiel ist toll.
toll für wen?
Für S. oder für c.
Wieder entscheidet die Mehrheit.
Das die Mehrheit nur als vage Vorstellung in den Köpfen der PCG-Redis existiert und sie daher auch mal ordentlich danebengreifen ist nun mal ein kleiner Stolperstein.
Edit Ende
-> objektiv stellt imo eine für die Mehrheit brauchbare subjektive Beurteilung des Sachverhaltes dar


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2006)

...überflüssig.


----------



## MoS (24. März 2006)

crackajack am 24.03.2006 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.03.2006 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


z.B. hat es Fehler, irgendwelche Mängel, sind versprochene Features vorhanden oder nicht, welche Stärken etc. (wobei Stärken/Schwächen eher wieder in den subjektiven Bereich gehen)



> -Wenn Einstein, Stephen Hawking oder irgendein Nobelpreisträger die physikalischen Berechnungen toll findet?
> -Wenn Shadow_Man oder MoS jubelt, aber alle anderen es zum Kotzen finden?
> -Wenn nur z.B. der Herr Gooding es gut findet, aber jeder Lesertest der nachhergehend hier reingeklopft wird, es für indiskutabel schlecht findet?


Hier sind wir wieder im rein subjektiven Bereich (macht es mir Spaß, oder nicht).



> *Möglichst* frei von subjektivem Empfinden?


Das ist der springende Punkt (bzw. das entscheidende Wort  )



> Objektivität bezeichnet die Übereinstimmung mit der Sache oder dem Ereignis ohne eine Wertung oder subjektive Verzerrung


Woher hast du diese Definition?



> Absolute Objektivität in einer Beschreibung für Spiele gibt es nicht.


 Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch *möglichst objektiv*. Und warum kann ein Artikel über ein Spiel (s.o. in diesem Post) nicht objektiv sein?



> Objektive Wertung schon gar nicht. (objektiv und Wertung widerspricht sich doch  )


 Da hast du vollkommen recht. Deswegen bin ich ja auch gegen diese Art der Bewertung(Spielspaß xx%, Motivationskurve), sondern hätte lieber - wie früher vorhanden - einen Satz dabei: "Dieses Spiel könnte Ihnen gefallen, wenn Sie X und/oder Y mochten". Wie dem Redakteur/PCGames das Spiel gefallen hat (subjektiv) kann dann ja in einem Extraabschnitt/kasten geschrieben werden.



> Wie macht man sowas bei einem Spiel?
> subjektiv:
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist zu hoch.
> Für wen?
> ...


Das ist ja genau das Problem. Dann wird - wie du es gerne hättest - für die "Allgemeinheit" bewertet. Wenn ich aber nicht zu denen gehöre, ist die Bewertung für mich total unbrauchbar. Was soll ich dann damit anfangen? Also ignoriere ich die Bewertung. Beispiel gefällig: RBR. Hat in der PCG nur irgendeine 70er Bewertung bekommen. Es sei viel zu schwer. Klar, es ist kein Arcaderacer, wollte es aber auch nie sein. Ich finde das Spiel wirklich klasse. Kein anderes Rennspiel/ oder auch -simulation macht mir soviel Spaß wie RBR. Dagegen wird bei CMR oder  WR2 behauptet "supertolle, realistisches Fahrgefühl". Ich persönlich kann mit diesem Fahrgefühl überhaupt nichts anfangen (= ich finde es einen schlechten Witz). Genau deswegen will ich einen möglichst nicht-subjektiv-Beeinflussten Artikel, keine Wertung (oder eben wie ichs oben schrieb). Nebenbei bemerkt: die Motivationskurve hat noch nie in etwa mit meinem persönlichen Motivationsverlauf übereingestimmt. 



> Für welchen der beiden Leser soll man nun den Test schreiben?


 Für keinen der beiden 



> Wenn crackajack zu der Mehrheit gehört, die das Spiel wirklich zu schwer findet, muss man doch schreiben, das es zu schwer ist.
> Wenn crackajack einer der wenigen ist, die das so empfinden, dann ist das Spiel nicht zu schwer.


 Solche Dinge können ja dann in einem extra Abschnitt/Kasten geschrieben werden, aber weg von diesem momentantem "Möchte-gern-Objektiven"-Zahlenvergabe. Dann hätte doch jeder, was er will.
Ein Artikel rein über das Spiel (s.o.), dann noch ein Satz wie "Das Spiel könnte Ihnen gefallen ... (s.o.) und eben den "persönliche Meinung" und/oder "allgemeine Meinung" Kasten/Abschnitt.  Das wird zwar nicht passieren, abe r damit wäre folgender Punkt 


> Das die Mehrheit nur als vage Vorstellung in den Köpfen der PCG-Redis existiert und sie daher auch mal ordentlich danebengreifen ist nun mal ein kleiner Stolperstein.


Vergangenheit.


----------



## crackajack (24. März 2006)

MoS am 24.03.2006 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 24.03.2006 08:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fehler und Mängel können dann aber nur Grafikflackern, Soundknackser, Installationsprobleme, Questbugs und dergleichen sein.
Weil Steuerung ist ja auch wie du unten mit RBR (man hab ich gebraucht bis ich das kapiert habe  ) subjektiv.
Präsentation gelungen fällt auch weg
nur wie wird präsentiert: Videos, Comics, Ingamevideos, nur aus Büchern
und ob versprochene Features enthalten sind oder nicht, ist nicht für den Spielspass wichtig


> Hier sind wir wieder im rein subjektiven Bereich (macht es mir Spaß, oder nicht).
> *Möglichst* frei von subjektivem Empfinden?
> Das ist der springende Punkt (bzw. das entscheidende Wort  )


du willst also quasi eine urteilsfreie Auflistung des Spielinhaltes?
Und den subjektiven Teil vollkommen getrennt vom Rest?


> > Objektivität bezeichnet die Übereinstimmung mit der Sache oder dem Ereignis ohne eine Wertung oder subjektive Verzerrung
> 
> 
> Woher hast du diese Definition?


aus einem allseits bekannten Onlinelexikon. Wieso? (normalerweise schreibe ich die Quelle gleich dazu)



> > Absolute Objektivität in einer Beschreibung für Spiele gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch *möglichst objektiv*. Und warum kann ein Artikel über ein Spiel (s.o. in diesem Post) nicht objektiv sein?


weil der sonst fad wäre  


> > Objektive Wertung schon gar nicht. (objektiv und Wertung widerspricht sich doch  )
> 
> 
> Da hast du vollkommen recht. Deswegen bin ich ja auch gegen diese Art der Bewertung(Spielspaß xx%, Motivationskurve),


mir ist die Bewertung wichtig (die Kurve finde ich auch wertlos), du kannst beides ignorieren





> sondern hätte lieber - wie früher vorhanden - einen Satz dabei: "Dieses Spiel könnte Ihnen gefallen, wenn Sie X und/oder Y mochten".


fänd ich auch gut





> Wie dem Redakteur/PCGames das Spiel gefallen hat (subjektiv) kann dann ja in einem Extraabschnitt/kasten geschrieben werden.


Ist mir eig. schnuppe, ob sowas da ist, aber wenn du die Wertung ignorierst, werde ich die Meinung des Redis ignorieren.  Ich habe da sowieos nie einen gravierenden Unterschied zum Rest des Artikels erkennen können. War eher eine Kurzfassung des Ganzen.


> > Wie macht man sowas bei einem Spiel?
> > subjektiv:
> > Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist zu hoch.
> > Für wen?
> ...


aber die meisten werden damit zufrieden sein und die Magazine können sich doch nicht nach einigen wenigen richten. Du kannst ja immer noch über Lesertests und Onlinemags andere Meinungen aufschnappen.





> Also ignoriere ich die Bewertung. Beispiel gefällig: RBR. Hat in der PCG nur irgendeine 70er Bewertung bekommen. Es sei viel zu schwer. Klar, es ist kein Arcaderacer, wollte es aber auch nie sein. Ich finde das Spiel wirklich klasse. Kein anderes Rennspiel/ oder auch -simulation macht mir soviel Spaß wie RBR. Dagegen wird bei CMR oder  WR2 behauptet "supertolle, realistisches Fahrgefühl". Ich persönlich kann mit diesem Fahrgefühl überhaupt nichts anfangen (= ich finde es einen schlechten Witz). Genau deswegen will ich einen möglichst nicht-subjektiv-Beeinflussten Artikel, keine Wertung (oder eben wie ichs oben schrieb).


Und was soll dann drinstehen?
Es ist ein Rallyespiel mit 64 Strecken, 24 Fahrzeugen.
Es gibt eine World Rally Tour in vier Schwierigkeitsgraden.
Musik ist nicht vorhanden. Motorensound schon.
Die Wagenmodelle entsprechen der Realität. (vier Reifen, ein Lenkrad...  )
Zuschauer stehen entsprechend der normalen Zuschauerbeteilung bei realen Strecken.
Lenkrad- und Joypadunterstützung vorhanden.
Das Spiel könnte ihnen gefallen, wenn sie Amateur-Rallyfahrer sind oder wenn ihnen Pro Rally 2001 gefallen hat.
Ende?


----------



## RickSkywalker (24. März 2006)

Ich finde diese Kurve total nutzlos. Es wird gespoilert, und auf das Spiel wird irgendwie nicht so richtig als ganzes eingegangen. Sie ist außerdem viel zu groß.
Ich wäre wieder für das alte Bewertungssystem. Sorry, aber auf rechnerische Bewertungen habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2006)

RickSkywalker am 24.03.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde diese Kurve total nutzlos. Es wird gespoilert, und auf das Spiel wird irgendwie nicht so richtig als ganzes eingegangen. Sie ist außerdem viel zu groß.
> Ich wäre wieder für das alte Bewertungssystem. Sorry, aber auf rechnerische Bewertungen habe ich keine Lust.



Stimmt, dass ist das was mich auch bei der Motivationskurve stört, die sich über 2 Seiten erstreckt. Da wird teilweise viel zu viel gespoilert


----------



## Burtchen (25. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 25.03.2006 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, dass ist das was mich auch bei der Motivationskurve stört, die sich über 2 Seiten erstreckt. Da wird teilweise viel zu viel gespoilert



Tja, anders als quer lässt sich das ja nun mal vom Layout her nicht lösen... aber was das Spoilern angeht... vielleicht mache ich es mir gerade zu einfach, aber... warum es dann nicht einfach bei den ersten Hinweisen belassen und den Rest nicht lesen 

Andere Idee: alle Erklärungen auf der Zeitleiste ab einer gewissen Schwelle kopfüber geschrieben.


----------



## MaPu (26. März 2006)

Ich finde die Motivationskurve eigentlich ganz gut...nur was ich nicht gut finde sind die neuen Bewertungen für Technik usw. Ich fände es besser, würden de Bewertungen für Grafik, Sound und Steuerung wieder in Prozentangaben bewertet würden


----------



## Ganon2000 (27. März 2006)

Ich finde die Spoiler in der Kurve auch doof. Auch scheint mir das alles manchmal etwas zu gewollt. So nach dem Motto: "Das und das war toll, geben wir da mal 'ne 10. Jetzt müssen wir aber noch was finden, was weniger toll war und da 'ne 5 vergeben, damit's kritischer aussieht..."
Außerdem hätte ich lieber wieder Meinungskästen von einzelnen Redakteuren (mehrere bei großen Tests), statt einem unpersönlichen "PC Games meint:" Und dass es keine wirklichen Wertungen für Grafik, Sound usw. gibt, ist auch blöd. Die Wertungen für Atmosphäre und Spieldesign wurden gleich ersatzlos gekickt, dabei waren die was PC Games-Spezifisches.


----------



## cembob (27. März 2006)

Also mir kann niemand erzählen, dass sich die Gesamtbewertung eines Spiels wirklich aus den Einzelnoten ergibt. Vielmehr weiß ein Tester mit jahrelanger Erfahrung doch, wieviel Prozent er einem Spiel geben würde und passt dann die einzelnen Abschnitte so an, dass rechnerisch genau das herauskommt, was er wollte. Zuviel vorgespielte Objektivität wirkt auf mich eher unseriös, da eine Spielbewertung nicht objektiv sein kann.

Daher finde ich, dass die Motivationskurve mit Noten von 1 bis 10 unnötig ist. Es ist aber interessant zu erfahren, ob ein Spiel durchgehend auf einem sehr hohen Niveau ist oder in der Qualität schwankt. Dies kann man aber auch auf viel weniger Raum, so wie bei der alten Motivationskurve, realisieren. Diese könnte dann zum Beispiel etwas detaillierter als die Alte sein.


----------



## IxXxI (28. März 2006)

Also die neue Motivations kurve ist wirklich übertrieben.
Ich hab noch mit keiner etwas sinvolles anfangen können.

Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere, als ich den Test-Bericht zu dem Vorgänger von Max Payne 2 gelesen hatte...  
Ich verwnde die PC Games teilweise als Lektüre, das heißt ich möchte ein paar sinvolle Screenshots, um mir ein Bild von dem Spiel zu machen und dann einen Ellen langen Text, in dem ich "versinken" kann.

Also Motivationskurve VIEL kleiner oder Weg und dann is perfetto.


----------



## kitiara (28. März 2006)

[x] ...gar nicht gut.

Denn sie spoilert zu viel. ich mag nicht schon vorher wissen, was mich so alles erwartet, dann kann ich praktisch das Lösungsbuch auch schon vorher lesen und dann spielen  .
Ich finde den Platz könnte man besser nutzen, z.B. durch Tests für andere Spiele (die es sonst platzmäßig einfach nicht ins Heft geschafft haben), oder durch Extra-Kästen, die Interessantes erzählen, wie Bugs...

Gruß
Kitiara


----------



## Alex (30. März 2006)

... nicht so gut, weil:

- beim "reinquetschen" von Spielen in das 10-Stunden Schema solcher Unsinn wie die Galactic Civilizations 2 Wertung rauskommt...
- damit die Autoren der Tests ein zu einfaches Seitenfüll-Element haben, statt sich selbst Gedanken zu machen und diese in Worte zu fassen...
- in meinen Augen der Informationsgehalt gleich null geht (jeder hat schließlich andere Spielgewohnheiten)


----------



## Razor (30. März 2006)

kitiara am 28.03.2006 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] ...gar nicht gut.
> 
> Denn sie spoilert zu viel. ich mag nicht schon vorher wissen, was mich so alles erwartet, dann kann ich praktisch das Lösungsbuch auch schon vorher lesen und dann spielen  .



schließe mich diesem voll an,

bestes Beispiel für 



Spoiler



Spoilern


: die Oblivion-Test-Kurve   

ich hätte erst die Hauptquest durchspielen sollen, bevor ich den Test lese   

IMO nimmt sie _viel_ zuviel von der Story vorweg, was ist der Anreiz ein Spiel durchzuspielen, auf das (+den Test davon) man lange gewartet hat und man nurnoch eben schnell den Technikkasten verfluchen will  und dabei über die "Test-Motivations-Kurve" stolpert ?   jaaaa natürlich hätte ich mich davon losreissen können    aber trotzdem   

Greetz, Razor


----------

